# I got bored



## digger1993 (May 29, 2008)

Hey all, I got bored today so I put together a bunch of bottles I got over the last few mounths. Well let me know what you guys think and if I got anything good, THANKS,  devin


----------



## digger1993 (May 29, 2008)

heres a local I just got


----------



## digger1993 (May 29, 2008)

Here's the bottom, it says W.T.CO USA


----------



## digger1993 (May 29, 2008)

What's with the tiny beers ?


----------



## digger1993 (May 29, 2008)

I found this while on a dive, it says W.BROOKFIELD 45 CLIFF N.Y and it has a 7 on the back


----------



## digger1993 (May 29, 2008)

my dad got this for me, what is it?


----------



## digger1993 (May 29, 2008)

here's the bottom


----------



## digger1993 (May 29, 2008)

any good? Two of them say Barrelhead Root Beer and the one says Barrelhead Root Beer Canada Dry


----------



## digger1993 (May 29, 2008)

J&E ma honey & co portsmouth VA, L.W wolf mount kisco NY, and Flock's williamsport PA.


----------



## digger1993 (May 29, 2008)

A really small flask, It says great seal, the styron beccs co ne wark, ohio. What was this thing used for?


----------



## digger1993 (May 29, 2008)

sanford'd inks and library paste


----------



## digger1993 (May 29, 2008)

If anyone knows anything about this tiny bottle let me know because I really dont know what it is, but it's local and it says The Fredericks pharmacy monument place lock haven PA.  MED?


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (May 29, 2008)

very nice flasks, i like those ofcourse, but the three blob top aquas are awsome!


----------



## LC (May 30, 2008)

I believe it is a Four Roses wine bottle digger.


----------



## Brains (May 30, 2008)

the brookfield insuator you found looks like a cd-102 CREB (crown embosed brookfield) from around the 1880's, good one!


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2008)

The small Lock Haven bottles are both medicine bottles from old local drug stores. I can't speak for Lock Haven, but I know embossed local druggists like that from Lewistown are IMPOSSIBLE to buy anywhere. They were almost always thrown away immediately when empty. The antique stores don't have them, they don't turn up in auctions and the dump diggers don't find them. Every one I have has come from deep in the privy pits. So, if you like local bottles, I would hang on to those. Great bottles. ~Jim


----------



## Bottleman (Jun 4, 2008)

The Frederickâ€™s Pharmacy is an old medicine bottle as Jim stated. It dates to the late 1800s â€“ early 1900s. I dug one a couple years ago but mine is taller than that. They are pretty common but still a nice bottle. Monument Place was the location of the Pharmacy but I am not exactly sure where in Lock Haven that was. Somewhere in the downtown area I believe.


----------



## digger1993 (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks for all the info []


----------



## glass man (Jun 5, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: digger1993
> 
> my dad got this for me, what is it?


 I think 7 roses whisky bottle. OOPS 4 ROSES WHISKY?


----------



## LC (Jun 6, 2008)

That is a Four Roses Wine Bottle .


----------



## DLWJohn (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice find on the CREB, as well as the Williamsport, PA bottle. Williamsport is only about a 20 min drive from where I live


----------



## digger1993 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats about how long it takes me to get there to []


----------

